# Cherry Shrimp Photo



## dougiefresh (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's a cherry shrimp on HC. Almost focused.










Hope all is well.


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 22, 2006)

BTW: I took this last night in my new little 5.5 tank. He's the only thing in there and came right up to the glass to pose.


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

Great pic.....neat markings on the cherry.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

wonderful photo


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

very nice cherry


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks very healthy and has a nice red color.


----------

